# Wolf run boat ramp?



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know when they open the ramp for the year? drove down Saturday and there is a chain across the road to the ramp it says area closed


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

never had that proplem but earliest i have fished there is in early march but never in February. lake may be too low to put boat in. that ramp is very steep, they may be scared of someone dropping trailer over edge of ramp. idk. could try calling the park office to get info.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok thanks. I did call the state park and left a message. Hopefully they call back. Is the fishing any good? Was looking to bass fish it but read it has saugeye also.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I don't think there has been saugeyes stocked in there in some time. If you do get one it will probably be a biggin.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

great early bass lake. only seen one eye caught there its was a 6 lb fish. tried targeting eyes but never caught one. usualy just go there a cpl times a year in march to catch a bunch of bass and a few trout when im hungry for some grilled trout.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

Eyeseekerr,
Chain was removed when i went by at 830 this morning. Water level is pretty normal. Bass can be finicky here, but they are in there for sure. ive never heard of an eye being caught there, but you never know. Wolf run has a unique slot for bas, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are quite a few saugeyes in there. I haven't fished it more than a few times but caught a few eyes each time. Some think the next state record saugeye will come out of there because of the trout forage base.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks alot guys. Not to worried about the saugeye. But I've heard some rumors there are some big bass in their and they like to bite at ice out. I'm talking I've heard some stories some I don't think I believe . So i m gonna go fish it a few times and see what happens


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the water temp currently?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Just left work heading that way. I will let ya know what water temp is when I get their


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eyeseekerr said:


> Just left work heading that way. I will let ya know what water temp is when I get their


Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## pseckman (Jul 19, 2015)

Just wondering what the water clarity is with all the rain we have had.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Water temp 39. Water is pretty murky. It's not bad around the dam though


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lewis said:


> There are quite a few saugeyes in there. I haven't fished it more than a few times but caught a few eyes each time. Some think the next state record saugeye will come out of there because of the trout forage base.


 i only tried targeting eyes there one time after i caught my limit of trout. that underwater point with the marker should be a saugeye magnet. tried throwing jerkbaits on it at dusk but no good. i may try for em the next time i go. i only fish it two or three times a year. like you said about the trout. jim corey told me that that place should have some huge eyes with the trout in there.


----------



## Riverrat3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eyeseekerr said:


> Water temp 39. Water is pretty murky. It's not bad around the dam though


Awesome Thanks!! Did you fish any?


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

I have caught some big saugeyes out of it, never a lot but nice ones, caught fingerling saugeye there last year while crappie fishing
...


----------

